# confused T3



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

So now I am extra confused. My doctor, first says he does tsh, free t3 and t4. Which he did last. This time he did tsh t3 & free t4.

On 5/7/15. 
FREE T3 2.58 2.5-3.9 PG/ML 
T4 7.3. 5.5-12.0 UG/DL
TSH 0.09 0.49-4.00 MCIU/ML
So he increased my Liothyronine.

So on 7/7/15 he rechecked me but ran

Tsh. .22. .49-4.00
Free t4. 1.12. .60 - 2.00 
T3. 1.8 .6-1.8

so since my tsh went up.. he increased my synthroid. Plan on asking why he switched test when he was supposed to be checking my free t3. Any thoughts on results? Also since liothyonine typically enhances Synthroid is it odd my TSH went up?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FT-4 mid range is 1.3 3/4 of range is 1.65

FT-3 mid range is 3.2 3/4 of rage is 3.55

Both of your Free labs are completely hypo/low.

TSH does not matter - it's diagnostic and also lags 6 weeks. You need FT-4 and FT-3 run everytime you have labs in order to properly dose yourself.

Your doctor sounds like he has no idea what he is doing and being reactive to TSH rather than paying attention to labs that matter.

Your lab ranges are very odd as well. Has your doctor given you copies of the lab run or are these numbers from a nurse??

Example My FT-4 ranges look like this (.9 - 1.7) , ( .8 - 1.8 ) which look more like your Total 3 lab ranges.

My FT-3 ranges look like ( 2.3 - 4.2 ) , ( 2.6 - 4.8)

While Total 3 lab ranges always look like ( 80 - 200)

Could be different manufacturer of tests or could be incorrect info from your doctor - I'm mentioning because yours look so odd,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A change in TSH from .09 to .22 is hardly any change at all. It's negligible. And like lovlkn says above, your other lab results are far more important than TSH.


----------

